# New rotation taking shape for Bucks after trade



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Los Angeles — Making a major change at the trade deadline could throw a team for a loop.
> 
> Take the Milwaukee Bucks, for example.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/new-rotation-taking-shape-for-bucks-after-trade-b99452424z1-294294231.html


----------

